

Steve Jobs' patent for the UK plug? - borism
http://www.google.com/patents?id=P3USAAAAEBAJ

======
doodyhead
It seems like it's more an adapter to fit a UK-style plug into a socket that
would usually only accept US-style power leads.

If you compare power adapters for laptops between the UK and the US, the UK
adapters typically have a three-prong socket whereas the US ones have a two-
prong socket. This patent seems to cover a UK plug that fits a US power
adapter socket.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The two-prong C7 is fairly common in the UK as well. This design patent
doesn't have to be innovative as it only protects the look, but still, it's
just a standard C7 plug connected to a standard UK plug.

If they've patented this I assume they've patented all the other global plugs
that can be attached too.

